# Fish person at Petsmart put my new fish in water from an ich infested tank



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Instead of scooping water out of a tank that did not have ich, the girl at Petsmart took water out of a different tank where the fish had ich. I bought a white skirt tetra and two plates for now and I am afraid the water they are in right now will get them infected, which I am sure it is infecting them. What should I get to treat them?


----------



## BigDaddyLoachMaster (Mar 31, 2016)

Are you putting them in a tank with other fish? And you should raise the temperature slowly to about 80 to speed up the ichs life cycle. If they are infected, many medicines only treat ich when it's in the stage where it is floating in the water searching for a new host. If you do go with medicine, the only medicine I've tried is the API Super Ich Cure. Its very accessible, at every pet store I've ever been to. Because of my sensitive fish, I only treat a little bit, but it hasn't failed me yet in my quarantine tanks.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Ich Guard should work. The other thing you might want to know is that Petsmart as well as many other petstores only have one filtration system that circulates through all of the tanks. So if you notice dead, dying or sick fish it's best not to buy because the same water is circulating through all of the tanks. Asking how the water is filtered is always a good question. My LFS has zoned filtation which means that they might have one filter per six tanks. So only the fish in each row of six share that water.


----------



## BigDaddyLoachMaster (Mar 31, 2016)

At the pet store I work at, tanks are sectioned. We have a filtration system for each section. I don't know if Pet smart is the same, but keep an eye out for them rubbing their bodies against surfaces and bad gill function. Of course look for any single white spot. Early indicators of ich.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

They aren't in the tank with the other fish just yet. Petsmart where I live is odd. They have separate tanks with filters in each. I'll stop by and get medication for them.


----------



## Lapster (Mar 5, 2016)

A bit off topic, but you can learn more about how Petsmarts generally filter their systems here: <<snip>> Quite a fascinating read.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I have never seen a pet smart with separate filtration. There is one giant sump that filters all the tanks except the feeder comets are separate from tropical. If this is the case all fish are at risk for ich no matter what.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

The link was interesting to look at.


----------



## Hawker (May 21, 2015)

Lapster said:


> A bit off topic, but you can learn more about how Petsmarts generally filter their systems here: <<snip>> Quite a fascinating read.


Would love to read this link...but apparently it has been removed?


----------



## Lapster (Mar 5, 2016)

Hawker said:


> Would love to read this link...but apparently it has been removed?


For some reason the link has changed. Here's the proper one which should work: <<snip>>


----------



## Hawker (May 21, 2015)

Hmm, OK I guess I missed Rule 14...got it. Thanks.


----------

